# 92928 billed twice



## Robbin109 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am getting denials from Medicare when billing

92928
92928-59

Anyone else having this issue and how are you getting them paid?

I know initially Medicare was denying for modifiers  RC,LC,LD...I'm sure if they still are, or if this would help.

Thanks!


----------



## cawthon1 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Stents*

I have been billing my stents  92928 LD, 92928 LC  or what ever artery he put the stent in.   I haven't been told were not getting paid.


----------



## Robbin109 (Mar 27, 2013)

I justed called Medicare (southern California) and they are still not taking Modifiers LC,RC,LD for the stent codes. 

Is anyone else having issues getting 

92928
92928-59 

paid? Modifier 51 perhaps...?


----------



## decus1956 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been billing 92928 LC and 92928 LD and am getting pd.


----------



## debdu (Apr 1, 2013)

I have not had this problem with our MAC- I am in Louisiana, but I have just received a letter from UHC stating their system noticed a claim had been billed incorrectly on a claim with 92928 and 92928-59. I have been using the RC, LC, LD, LM and RI identifiers for the medicare claims w/out a problem.
Debbie


----------



## KatrinaKritikos (Apr 30, 2013)

mine our getting paid 
92928
92928 59


----------



## Sathish (Feb 18, 2016)

*Parthasarathi P*

Im getting paid for this case,

92928 - LD
92928 - XS, RC


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 19, 2016)

Are you also coding the diagnostic cath with a modifier -XU? And where are the stents being placed?

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## heart123 (Feb 25, 2016)

*xu modiefer*

Don't forget that in place of the 59 modifier for medicare you use XU I have been getting paid


----------

